# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Mục lục >  Du lịch Nhật Bản - du lich Nhat Ban

## thietht

* Đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các thông tin, kinh nghiệm về du lịch Nhật Bản- du lịch Nhat Ban*
Nhật Bản là một điểm du lịch rất nổi tiếng ở Châu Á, hàng năm thu hút một lướng khách lớn từ Việt Nam.  Đến Nhật Bản có rất nhiều nơi thu hút du khách, và bạn không thể không ghé thăm Tokyo - nơi được xem là bận rộn nhất trên thế giới, hay thành cổ Nara và Kyoto ...



Tháp Tokyo được thiết kế theo mô hình tháp Eiffel cao 333m
Mời bạn cùng Didau.org lên lịch cho chuyến du lịch đến Nhật Bản để khám phá tất cả những điều lý thú ấy.

*Thời điểm thích hợp đi du lịch Nhật Bản*

 Nhật Bản có 4 mùa : xuân, hạ, thu, đông rõ rệt. Tuy nhiên do địa hình đa số là đồi núi nên khí hậu ở Nhật Bản có sự khác biệt giữa các vùng.

Mùa xuân (vào khỏang tháng 3 đến tháng 5) thời tiết thường dễ chịu, hoa anh đào nở khắp nơi và cũng là thời điểm nhiều lễ hội được diễn ra. Người Nhật thường đi du lịch vào Tuần lễ Vàng (khỏang 29/4 đến 7/5). Đó là kỳ nghỉ của người Nhật, các khu du lịch luôn đông đúc những du khách địa phương.

Mùa hè (từ tháng 6 đến tháng 8) là thời điểm mà các khu du lịch vắng nhất so với các thời điểm khác trong năm. Táng 6 cũng là thời điểm mưa nhiều nhất, ngọai trừ Hokkaido vì vậy bạn không nên đi vào thời điểm này nếu không muốn mình bị mắc những mưa cơn tầm tã. Thay vào đó, bạn có thể đến đây vào dịp cuối tháng 7. Bạn sẽ có cơ hội xem những màn trình diễn pháo hoa ngọan mục trong lễ hội pháo hoa tổ chức hằng năm ở bên bờ sông Namida ở Tokyo.

Mùa thu (từ tháng 9 đến tháng 11) là thời điểm tốt nhất để đi du lịch. Nhiệt độ thì dễ chịu, màu sắc cảnh vật ở miền quê thì đẹp tuyệt vời. Bạn sẽ được chiêm ngưỡng sắc đỏ của những rừng phong nhuộm đỏ thành phố khi du lịch vào mùa này.

Mùa đông (từ thàng 12 đến tháng 2) lại rất lạnh. Ở Hokkaido có tuyết rơi nhiều nhất. Vì vậy nếu bạn thích ngắm tuyết rơi hay trượt tuyết thì đi du lịch vào thời điểm này là thích hợp nhất.

Tuy nhiên nếu bạn không thích sự ồn ào, đông đúc thì không nên đến Nhật vào dịp tết dương lịch, tuần lễ vàng cũng như lễ hội O-bon vào mùa hè. Bởi có rất nhiều người vào thời điểm này có thể sẽ khiến cho bạn cảm thấy khó chịu.

*Đi lại*

Sân bay Quốc tế Narita là một sân bay lớn ở Nhật, nằm cách Tokyo khỏang 50km nên hầu hết mọi du khách đều đi máy bay đến Nhật thông qua sân bay này. Ngoài ra vẫn có khá nhiều sân bay lớn khác ở Nhật như sân bay Kansai ở Osaka.

Hiện Viet Nam Airline có chuyến bay từ Tp.HCM đến Tokyo và Osaka mỗi ngày. Giá vé khứ hồi khỏang 720$ và bạn sẽ mất khỏang 2 tiếng rưỡi mới có thể đến nơi.

*Đại sứ quán Việt Nam tại Nhật:*

Địa chỉ: 50-11, Motoyoyogi-cho Shibuya- ku, Tokyo.

Ðiện thoại: (81-3) 3466 3313 / 3466 3314.

Fax: (81-3) 3466 3391/ 3466 7652.

Email: vnembasy@blue.ocn.ne.jp

Lãnh sự: Điện thoại: (81-3) 3466 3311; Fax: (81-3) 3466 3312


*Địa điểm du lịch Nhật Bản - du lich Nhat Ban:* 

10 gợi ý thú vị khi du lịch Nhật Bản 

Trải nghiệm lễ hội mùa hè ở Nhật Bản

Những "thiên đường" hoa nở rộ vào Tháng 5 ở Nhật Bản

Lộ trình khám phá cho người lần đầu tới Tokyo

Ngắm vườn hoa mơ tuyệt đẹp ở thành phố Ome

Khám phá đảo trường sinh Okinawa

'Thành phố' cống ngầm lớn nhất thế giới dưới lòng Tokyo

Kyoto cố đô thanh bình

Thăm 5 lâu đài cổ kính ở Okinawa

Lạc bước chốn bồng lai trong vườn cực đẹp

Thư giãn ở hòn đảo xanh Taketomi

Lạc bước chốn bồng lai vườn Daisetsuzan, Nhật Bản

Dừng chân ở tỉnh Ishikawa Nhật Bản

Quyến rũ một "Venice" Nhật Bản

Lặng người ngắm Kim Các Tự soi bóng Kính hồ

Đảo Okinawa lãng mạn và thơ mộng

Thăm cố đô tuyệt đẹp Nara

Ghé thăm vương quốc thỏ trên đảo Ōkunoshima

Khám phá một trong "tam đại Quốc bảo thành"

Bí ẩn Hokkaido 

Trải nghiệm ở vùng sông nước Niyodo

Những góc đẹp mê hồn của núi Phú Sĩ

Cánh đồng hoa đẹp hút hồn ở Hokkaido 

Suối thiêng ở cố đô Kyoto

Khám phá khách sạn băng ở Nhật 

Thăm những ngôi làng di sản thế giới ở Nhật Bản

Sapporo – Thành phố ‘lạnh giá’ của Nhật

Mùa xuân trên thành phố nước Yanagawa 

Đến thủ đô Tokyo, bạn đi chơi đâu

Ngoạn mục "cánh cửa kính vạn hoa" - khu mua sắm mang tên Tokyu Harajuku Omotesando Plaza

Những điểm độc đáo ở Tohoku 


Cung điện hoàng gia Nhật Bản

Công viên Tokyo Disneyland

Tashirojima - hòn đảo của các chú mèo

Chùa Kinkakuji - tuyệt tác chùa vàng (Kyoto, Nhật Bản)

Thành Himeji rực rỡ trong sắc hoa anh đào

Du lịch vùng Kansai, đã đam mê phượt không thể bỏ qua

Hồ Nikko - hồ nước lớn nhất tỉnh Togichi

Bảo tàng Doraemon dành cho fan cuồng của "Mèo Máy"

Công viên OdoriPark ở Sapporo để tham gia lễ hội tuyết

Chợ cá lớn nhất thế giới Tsukiji 

Chùa bạc Ginkaku-ji là công kiến trúc tiêu biểu nhất của cố đô Kyoto

Thế giới nước huyền diệu ở “Kamogawa Sea World”

Ám ảnh đền thờ búp bê ở Nhật Bản

Những "thiên đường" hoa nở rộ vào Tháng 5 ở Nhật Bản

Nước lạ của hồ "núi lửa" ở Nhật gây sốt

Bể cá nghệ thuật' lung linh sắc màu ở Nhật

Phải đến Nhật để biết… mùa Hè

Bảo tàng mỳ ăn liền độc đáo ở Nhật Bản

Ngây ngất Hokkaido mùa hoa oải hương

Du lịch Nhật Bản qua đường... nắp cống

Hơi thở Tokyo cổ giữa Nhật Bản hiện đại 

Thiên đường hoa suốt bốn mùa ở Nhật 

Thăm thành cổ Nijo ở Kyoto

10 điều khiến bạn mê mẩn Osaka 

Thư giãn trong làn nước khoáng ở Atami 

Ngôi chùa gỗ cổ nhất Nhật Bản

Lâu đài trong mây huyền bí ở Nhật Bản

*Văn hóa:*

Tinh tế nghệ thuật khắc búp bê Hakata Nhật Bản

Rực rỡ lễ hội bên suối giữa lòng Seoul

Tưng bừng lễ hội tháng 12 trên đất nước mặt trời mọc

Chiếu cói Tatami trong văn hóa Nhật Bản

*Lễ Hội Đèn Rực Rỡ Ở Nhật Bản*

Du hành vượt thời gian ở lễ hội Jidai Matsuri

Yosakoi - Vũ điệu xứ hoa anh đào 

Lễ hội ném chàng rể "Mukonage"

Lễ hội Địa tạng - Jizo bon

Thế giới Búp Bê phong phú của người Nhật

Huyền thoại ninja xứ sở mặt trời mọc

Tinh hoa nghệ thuật sân khấu Nhật Kabuki 

Rực rỡ Lễ hội hoa Hướng dương Himawari Matsuri

Rộn rã sắc màu lễ rước Yamakasa Nhật Bản 

Háo hức xem kịch giấy Kamishibai 

Leng keng chuông gió xứ hoa anh đào

----------


## thietht

Món Korokke - Món ăn yêu thích của người Nhật

Khám phá nguyên liệu và gia vị trong ẩm thực Nhật Bản

SASHIMI - Hương vị tinh khiết lên ngôi

Đa sắc thế giới sushi Nhật Bản 

Món bánh đón năm mới của người Nhật

Những món ăn "Quốc hồn Quốc Túy" Nhật Bản

Wagashi - loại bánh ngọt theo mùa cổ truyền Nhật Bản

Cơm bình dân ở Tokyo

Mận Muối - Nét văn hóa ẩm thực Nhật Bản

Những món sushi kinh dị của người Nhật 

Những món mì thống trị thế giới ẩm thực Nhật Bản

Ekiben-đi tàu hỏa Nhật Bản để thưởng thức 

Bento, nghệ thuật cơm hộp Nhật Bản

Tò mò món ‘bánh kem trinh nữ’ 

Rượu Sake

Bánh Takoyaki

Tới Nhật ăn món mì... máng tre

Thơm nồng rượu Sake xứ sở Phù Tang

5 món ngon không thể bỏ qua khi đến Nhật 

Mê mệt với bánh khúc gỗ Nhật Bản

Dango – chiếc bánh trung thu dễ thương của người Nhật

----------


## thietht

*Tổng hợp các TOUR DU LỊCH NHẬT BẢN - TOUR DU LICH NHAT BAN*

Hà Nội - Tokyo - Kyoto - Hà Nội (6 ngày 6 đêm ) - Giá 36.188.000 VNĐ/Khách

Tour Tokyo - Phú Sĩ - Kawaguchiko - Yokohama (4 ngày 3 đêm - Khởi hành: 5/8 ) - Giá 28.820.000 VNĐ/Khách

TPHCM - Tokyo – Hakone - Núi Phú Sỹ – Kyoto - Osaka (6 Ngày 5 Đêm - KH Tháng 7, 8) - Giá 34.590.000 VNĐ/Khách

Hà Nội - Nhật Bản (Tokyo - Núi Phú Sĩ - Toyohashi - Kyoto - Osaka) - Hà Nội (7N/6Đ) - Giá 41.299.000 - Giá KM 35.800.000 VNĐ/Khách

HCM - Nhật Bản - Mùa Hoa Anh Đào 2013 - HCM  (7N/6Đ) - Giá 49.700.000 VNĐ/Khách 

Hà Nội - Nhật Bản - Hàn Quốc (8 ngày 7 đêm) - Giá 48.070.000 VNĐ/Khách 

Hà Nội - Tokyo - Disneyland - Núi Phú Sỹ - Kyoto - Osaka  (8 ngày 7 đêm) - Giá 39.565.000 VNĐ/Khách

Du lịch Nhật Bản: Hà Nội – Tokyo – Mt. Fuji – Hồ Hakone  (5 ngày 4 đêm) - Giá 24.900.000 VNĐ/Khách

----------


## thietht

Những lưu ý khi thăm xứ sở hoa anh đào 

Những lời khuyên cho người lần đầu tới Nhật Bản 

Những kinh nghiệm du lịch bụi Nhật Bản 

Đi du lịch Nhật Bản mùa đông nên chơi gì? 

Những điều cần biết khi đi du lịch ở Nhật Bản

6 điều không thể bỏ qua khi đến nước Nhật

Ăn hàng ở Tokyo

Lộ trình lý tưởng khám phá Nhật Bản

8 cách trải nghiệm văn hóa Nhật Bản

Để có chuyến du lịch Nhật Bản hoàn hảo

----------


## thietht

Keio Plaza Hotel (4 sao)

Khách sạn Sunroute Plaza Shinjuku - Tokyo

Khách sạn Seikoro Ryokan (5 sao)

Khách sạn Shinjuku New City Hotel (3 sao)

----------


## thietht

Thưởng thức... cơm tù tại nhà hàng siêu độc đáo ở Nhật Bản

Quán My Le - Quán ăn Việt ở Tokyo

Những nhà hàng kỳ lạ ở Nhật Bản 

Nhà hàng Hương Việt ở Shinjuku (Tokyo)

----------


## thietht

Mua gì làm quà khi đi du lịch Nhật Bản

----------


## thietht

Danh thắng nổi tiếng ở lễ hội băng Nhật Bản - 2014

Hồng rực góc trời sắc hoa chi anh Nhật Bản 

Tokyo ngập tràn sắc hoa anh đào

----------

